# Lost P60!



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

So I'm going for my spouse visa soon in liverpool and..... We have been unable to locate my husband's p60! I thought I brought it with me when I moved here but....I don't what he's done with it, I called my mom and had her search the house to see if I left it behind, but no luck. 
My husbands work can't issue a new p60 until april, so they gave us something listing all of the information that would be on his p60 and then they stamped it with the official company stamp.

Do you think they will accept that? 

Reminder: my app is under the old rules prior to 9 july


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Hiya, in the same boat myself. It's called a Statement of Earnings and has all the info as on the P60. If you have that + P45 and maybe a cover letter on headed paper from the employer/ex-employer authenticating it, should be okay I guess. But I'm no expert and I'm sure you'll have a more qualified answer soon. Would be helpful for the both of us 

Btw, I'm headed to Liverpool myself for my spouse visa. When is yours? I can let you know how it goes  x


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

sweetheather said:


> So I'm going for my spouse visa soon in liverpool and..... We have been unable to locate my husband's p60! I thought I brought it with me when I moved here but....I don't what he's done with it, I called my mom and had her search the house to see if I left it behind, but no luck.
> My husbands work can't issue a new p60 until april, so they gave us something listing all of the information that would be on his p60 and then they stamped it with the official company stamp.
> 
> Do you think they will accept that?
> ...


Under the old rules, I'm not sure a P60 is even required. I didn't submit one. On that basis, your husband's replacement document should be absolutely fine provided you have your six months of payslips and bank statements.


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Under the old rules, I'm not sure a P60 is even required. I didn't submit one. On that basis, your husband's replacement document should be absolutely fine provided you have your six months of payslips and bank statements.


oh yes i have alll that stuff! I'm always organized and on top of things..well except for this lost p60 lol. We have an employment verification letter, original employment contract all that. We used all this on the fiance visa and it was fine. 

My appt is on the 20th so coming right up and I am having so many last minute jitters! Our financial is maybe a little tricky since every month we did not have the required extra 111 pounds pw. We have 900 pounds in savings and I have like two job offers so we are hoping and praying that is all enough. We are working with an immigration consulatant who has helped alot in the past and has been very good to us and keeps telling me he believed we are going to be ok, but...you never know. I just keep thanking god I am under the old rules. At least with them you can use several things to prove your case besides yearly salary.


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

shayonislynn said:


> Hiya, in the same boat myself. It's called a Statement of Earnings and has all the info as on the P60. If you have that + P45 and maybe a cover letter on headed paper from the employer/ex-employer authenticating it, should be okay I guess. But I'm no expert and I'm sure you'll have a more qualified answer soon. Would be helpful for the both of us
> 
> Btw, I'm headed to Liverpool myself for my spouse visa. When is yours? I can let you know how it goes  x


Hi!  like I said mine is on the 20th of this month. That'd be great i'll pray for you!


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Oops must have missed that! Mine's next week so will let you know how it goes  All the best x


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Can your Husband not request a new copy of _last year's_ P60?

We needed last year's issue to apply for a new mortgage, and it would appear that it got lost in the shuffle somewhere between Vancouver in late July of last year and London in October. 

It took a little bit of paperwork to fill out and a few days wait, but Ed was able to get a new copy of his '11-'12 P60 sent to his office.

Don't know what the policy is for other-than-government employees, but it might be worth a shot to at least ask on Monday... the worst that could happen is that you don't have it but do have that other letter that you mentioned.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is the P60 actually necessary? We couldn't find my fiance's and thus we didn't' end up submitting it with my application as it is technically for his earnings in 2011/2012 and he wasn't even making the threshold at that point. I figured because of that it might make things look a bit hinky if we did find it.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Brynna87 said:


> Is the P60 actually necessary? We couldn't find my fiance's and thus we didn't' end up submitting it with my application as it is technically for his earnings in 2011/2012 and he wasn't even making the threshold at that point. I figured because of that it might make things look a bit hinky if we did find it.


If a P60 has been issued (ie the sponsor was in salaried employment prior to April 2012) then presumably yes (under the new rules). The original poster is eligible for the old rules where a P60 was not a specifically named requirement; under new rules, it IS named. Your pay-slips and bank accounts are likely used to determine current pay (P60s show earnings during the year which won't necessarily equate to the job-holder's new salary if they move to a higher paid job), but P60s do show taxable income, tax paid to date etc. My guess is that P60s are used to ascertain that the sponsor is properly (legally) employed and paying all the usual contributions. I wouldn't have thought it the most essential of all the finance documents, but UKBA's instruction is now to provide it (under new rules) if a P60 has been issued.

We've not seen anyone being refused for not providing a P60 yet, but the rules are very new so we can't really say what will happen for sure.


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh crikey now I'm worried. When I looked at the list in that document it made it seem as the P60 was recommended but not necessarily required. 

"In addition to the evidence listed above P60(s) (if issued) and a signed contract(s) of employment may also be submitted in respect of salaried employment in the UK. If they are not submitted then the caseworker may grant the application if otherwise satisfied that the requirements of this Appendix relating to that employment are met or they may ask for the documents to be submitted."

I would have preferred to send it, but as said, we couldn't find it. 

So hopefully it won't be an issue. Fingers super duper crossed. 

I'm also a bit worried about his employment contract, as they wouldn't provide the original (as it was from 2007 and I believe only held digitally now - we were sent copies of it). However we did get an original change of contract letter from his boss written last August confirming his new position. 

Oh god. Now I'm worrying all over again. 






2farapart said:


> If a P60 has been issued (ie the sponsor was in salaried employment prior to April 2012) then presumably yes (under the new rules). The original poster is eligible for the old rules where a P60 was not a specifically named requirement; under new rules, it IS named. Your pay-slips and bank accounts are likely used to determine current pay (P60s show earnings during the year which won't necessarily equate to the job-holder's new salary if they move to a higher paid job), but P60s do show taxable income, tax paid to date etc. My guess is that P60s are used to ascertain that the sponsor is properly (legally) employed and paying all the usual contributions. I wouldn't have thought it the most essential of all the finance documents, but UKBA's instruction is now to provide it (under new rules) if a P60 has been issued.
> 
> We've not seen anyone being refused for not providing a P60 yet, but the rules are very new so we can't really say what will happen for sure.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Brynna87 said:


> Oh crikey now I'm worried. When I looked at the list in that document it made it seem as the P60 was recommended but not necessarily required.
> 
> "In addition to the evidence listed above P60(s) (if issued) and a signed contract(s) of employment may also be submitted in respect of salaried employment in the UK. If they are not submitted then the caseworker may grant the application if otherwise satisfied that the requirements of this Appendix relating to that employment are met or they may ask for the documents to be submitted."
> 
> ...


As I said, I don't think the P60 is the most pivotal of the financial documents, we've not had anyone report back here yet that they were failed for no P60, and caseworkers can exercise discretion based on everything else you've provided. Not everyone is given employment contracts either and in these instances applicants would have to rely on an employer's letter. None of this is black-and-white; it could well depend on who the employer is, the level of detail shown on the pay slips, possibly the amount of salary and how close it might be to the threshold and such (hence why a decision to request additional evidence is at the caseworker's discretion rather than anything more definite). Every case is very different and judged on its own merits. I would think a missing P60 is rather a small thing.


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so much. I'm prone (as I'm sure many here are) to these little bouts of uncertainty/panic while waiting for the UKBA's decision. fingers are so crossed i'm cutting off circulation. 

Thank you again. 

X



2farapart said:


> As I said, I don't think the P60 is the most pivotal of the financial documents, we've not had anyone report back here yet that they were failed for no P60, and caseworkers can exercise discretion based on everything else you've provided. Not everyone is given employment contracts either and in these instances applicants would have to rely on an employer's letter. None of this is black-and-white; it could well depend on who the employer is, the level of detail shown on the pay slips, possibly the amount of salary and how close it might be to the threshold and such (hence why a decision to request additional evidence is at the caseworker's discretion rather than anything more definite). Every case is very different and judged on its own merits. I would think a missing P60 is rather a small thing.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Brynna87 said:


> Thanks so much. I'm prone (as I'm sure many here are) to these little bouts of uncertainty/panic while waiting for the UKBA's decision. fingers are so crossed i'm cutting off circulation.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> X


Yes, you're in good (and anxious) company here! Even when everything is perfectly straight-forward, there is still all that "what-if" and worrying about all the things you surely must have forgotten but can't think of. It's a horrible wait, and plenty of time to invent a million reasons for refusal in your mind. 

Even *if* the very worst happens and an applicant is refused because of a missing document, then provided they meet all the named requirements there's usually a very good chance of overturning the decision just by obtaining the missing paper and submitting it with an appeal.


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

Brynna87 said:


> Oh crikey now I'm worried. When I looked at the list in that document it made it seem as the P60 was recommended but not necessarily required.
> 
> "In addition to the evidence listed above P60(s) (if issued) and a signed contract(s) of employment may also be submitted in respect of salaried employment in the UK. If they are not submitted then the caseworker may grant the application if otherwise satisfied that the requirements of this Appendix relating to that employment are met or they may ask for the documents to be submitted."
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm guessing you under the new rules? I'm sorry to hear your so worried but so am I, so I know what your going through. That is why I like this place so much it gives me somewhere to go where other people actually "get" what I'm going through. No one else in my life does except for my husband of course. 

Anyway, like i said I get your worry. Not only did we lose that p60 I looked at the document they provided us and have now realized its not signed! My husband works for one of the top banks in the country and because it is that big it is sometimes difficult to get HR to provide these documents. They will not issue a new p60 and now they have told us they will not sign this document. It is on official letterhead with contact details provided and I just hope the IO will speak to my husband so he can explain all of this. I am thankful however he does have an official letter signed stating he does in fact work there. 
I don't know that under the old rules I need to provide the employment contract but he located it anyway for me and its from 16 years ago and once again its not even signed, plus its states he makes 8,000 pounds a year which is way way off now, so to me its useless. 

I'm frazzled I really am. I know they have all these rules in place for a reason, but I don't think they ever stop and think what it does to those of us who are genuine applicants that do not want benefits. If I wanted benefits so bad I could get them in america, I don't need the uk for that. All I want is to be with my husband, but I had to ask the governement permission for that. And now even though I am married there is still a chance I will be sent home and never see my husband again. I see people getting married and I think to myself "you have no idea how easy you have it." 

And I really feel for you being under the new rules. I truly do. I believe they are unfair, and ruthless. Its ruining lives. When i go to sleep at night I toss and turn with nightmares of the ukba and when I wake up its all I can do not to break down. 

I really wish you all the best. As I am learning being an immigrant is not easy and is even scary at times. Good luck please continue to post in here as I think many of the people here good, helpful and supportive, we all understand.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

sweetheather said:


> They will not issue a new p60 and now they have told us they will not sign this document. It is on official letterhead with contact details provided and I just hope the IO will speak to my husband so he can explain all of this. I am thankful however he does have an official letter signed stating he does in fact work there.
> I don't know that under the old rules I need to provide the employment contract but he located it anyway for me and its from 16 years ago and once again its not even signed, plus its states he makes 8,000 pounds a year which is way way off now, so to me its useless.


Under the old rules, neither P60 nor contract were ever required documents, so don't worry about these. You need payslips plus corroborating bank statements for six months to show that there are adequate funds remaining each month to support the applicant.


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Under the old rules, neither P60 nor contract were ever required documents, so don't worry about these. You need payslips plus corroborating bank statements for six months to show that there are adequate funds remaining each month to support the applicant.


Thanks...and I do have all of that. I just...its a little over a week away from the appt. and the stress and anxiety is killing me. I'm usually a strong person, but it was like this lost p60 just through me over the edge even though it was a small thing. 
Thanks all the help. Like I said in my previous post, this is not just a place to come for information its a place to share ideas and feelings that only "we" can understand. Its just nice to have.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

not supplying a P60 will not mean and auto refusal.

Main things the UKBA are being strict on (according to an immigration barrister) are the 18,600 threshold! This is an absolute must!, pay slips and bank statements so they can see that your wage actually goes into your current account and thirdly having adequate accommodation. Even if you live with your parents and have permission to do so UKBA want to see a future plans that you'll have your own place or move out (this is a tricky one). But they have refused someone on here for not having a future plan about accommodation. So I think this is where your savings coming into effect. If you got like £5,000 put away you could say after your spouse settles in you plan on getting a mortgage in a few years etc.. to reassure UKBA about your future intentions


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Harun said:


> not supplying a P60 will not mean and auto refusal.
> 
> Main things the UKBA are being strict on (according to an immigration barrister) are the 18,600 threshold! This is an absolute must!


This only applies to people under the new rules (that is: those applying to enter the UK on a family visa after 9 July 2012). 

Sweetheather is still governed by the old rules by already being in the UK on a visa applied for before 9th July. The old rules simply state that there must be a spare £112 per week or thereabouts after housing costs and council tax have been deducted.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

Harun said:


> Even if you live with your parents and have permission to do so UKBA want to see a future plans that you'll have your own place or move out (this is a tricky one). But they have refused someone on here for not having a future plan about accommodation. So I think this is where your savings coming into effect. If you got like £5,000 put away you could say after your spouse settles in you plan on getting a mortgage in a few years etc.. to reassure UKBA about your future intentions


From what Joppa has said, having savings that don't relate to the financial requirement (for example, applying under Category A and having 3 or 4 grand in savings elsewhere) don't need to be/probably shouldn't be included since they don't look at savings under 16,000 anyway. Can anyone clarify this? My partner has about 2,000 in savings that I wasn't going to include since I am only using his income, and I don't want to have second thoughts! 

Thanks


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

marie1715 said:


> From what Joppa has said, having savings that don't relate to the financial requirement (for example, applying under Category A and having 3 or 4 grand in savings elsewhere) don't need to be/probably shouldn't be included since they don't look at savings under 16,000 anyway. Can anyone clarify this? My partner has about 2,000 in savings that I wasn't going to include since I am only using his income, and I don't want to have second thoughts!
> 
> Thanks


As everyone has stated I work under the old rules however I have been studying up on the new rules as well and unless someone can point out that I am wrong, I believe that you are right. 
Unless your using savings, the extra 16,000 pounds, to make up a shortfall in the income they will not count other savings such as the 2,000 pounds you spoke of.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pages 45-50 of this document directly relates to savings and the £16000 benchmark and what can and cannot be considered savings and how long they must have been in the bank and the types of bank accounts they can be housed in.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys for your replies! I was mostly responding to the person that said to show whatever savings you have as proof of future plans, etc., but as to not confuse it with being part of the financial requirement I'm not going to include the few grand we have.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

marie1715 said:


> Thanks guys for your replies! I was mostly responding to the person that said to show whatever savings you have as proof of future plans, etc., but as to not confuse it with being part of the financial requirement I'm not going to include the few grand we have.


Correct - only provide the evidence needed for the category (or categories) under which you are applying. Any extra paperwork is likely only to annoy or confuse the caseworker dealing with your application. 

Again, under old rules this was a little different (it was often a good idea to include details of a few thousand saved). Under the new rules, savings are totally irrelevant unless you are applying under savings-category D.


----------

